# 2. Benutzer für eine Datenbank?



## dediggefedde (16. Dez. 2012)

Ist es möglich, einen zweiten Benutzer mit Zugriff auf eine Datenbank/Datenbanktabelle, jedoch mit keinen Schreib-Rechten anzulegen?

Ich würde gerne über eine Remote-Verbindung Daten abfragen, möchte die Datenbank aber vor unberechtigten Änderungen schützen, bräuchte daher also einen Weiteren Benutzer mir nur lese-Zugriff.

Bisher konnte ich leider keine solche Einstell-Möglichkeit finden.


----------



## nowayback (16. Dez. 2012)

Moinsen,

im ISPConfig selbst ist mir da auch keine Möglichkeit bekannt... aber du kannst jederzeit einen weiteren Benutzer mit entsprechenden Rechten auf der Shell oder per phpmyadmin einrichten.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## dediggefedde (16. Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Zur Shell habe ich allerdings keinen direkten Zugriff.
wenn ich phpmyadmin mit den Informationen aus ISPConfig aufrufe, habe ich allerdings keine Rechte für CREATE USER...


----------



## nowayback (16. Dez. 2012)

Hi,

dann gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht dein server ist, oder du nicht der administrative Ansprechpartner dafür bist. Daher wirst du dich wohl an diese Person wenden müssen. Anders geht es leider nicht.

Grüße
nwb


----------

